# 2006 Altima Se-R sunroof help



## nyr2002nyr (Apr 25, 2007)

My 2006 Altima se-r sunroof rattles. I can push up on the glass and feel it move enough to rattle. It doesn't leak a drop but is definetly is moving enough to rattle. As you can imagine since it is near your head it is annoying as hell. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I already checked the * screws and they were all tight.


----------



## sdbohica (Mar 5, 2016)

*sunroof rattle*

its the wires from the dome light. when the sun shade is open it rattles off of it. you need to pull the light out and wrap the wires or tie them together to shorten them.


----------

